
Stratechery Year in Review - feross
https://stratechery.com/2019/the-2019-stratechery-year-in-review/
======
smiljo
The top five most popular articles are well worth reading. I particularly
enjoyed "The Google Squeeze" and "AWS, MongoDB, and the Economic Realities of
Open Source".

And as he mentions, it really is quite brutal that the most popular one is
"The WeWork IPO", where he was playing devil's advocate.

